# QLD Mackay Pioneer River Session



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Had a good session this morning.The weather was perfect and had the river to my self for most of the session. Scored a trevally on the way out while trolling a stiffy minow. Plent of small flathead at the bottom of the tide around the sand banks.

Ventured out passed the mouth but couldn't get a hit. Plenty schools of mullet around.Water was picture perfect until the tide changed and the wind picked up a tad.

Had an enjoyable session out after a lond spell with out a yak fish....Was good to be fishing...A few pics of my session...

Cheers

Stevo.....


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Well done Bungy looked like great conditions nearly joined you but went to work instead. I will be heading out somewhere on Saturday Morning.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bungy you certainly scored smooth conditions as well as being rewarded with fish.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to see you starting the day right. Nice looking sand bank in one of those photos, looks like a good flathead spot.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to see you and the trusty old stiffy back out in force bungy! Weird old weather this morning wasn't it.

I had...let's just say an interesting day. Lost the two best fish of the day, one which would have monstered my brag mat and well and truly smashed any/all my pb's but i'll save the story of the one that got away for another time. Finished off a frustrating day with two legal fingermark which was something different for me.


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see you back on the water Bunge. 
All the (few) flatties that I've got onto lately in the Pioneer have been around that size.
Nice to have a few little GT's around. I got one further up the river on the weekend on a trolled gulp 'squid vicious'.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

always great to read your reports bungy.

do the massive tides make for a really good bite on the last of the run out and the first of the run in?
i would have thought the flooding tide would really invigorate the estuary.

do you miss your bike?


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

grinner said:


> always great to read your reports bungy.
> 
> do the massive tides make for a really good bite on the last of the run out and the first of the run in?
> i would have thought the flooding tide would really invigorate the estuary.
> ...


Hi ya Grinner

I've had mixed success on fishing the big tides. I have always fished the last of the out and the run in.The only problem with the big tides (4.5m and over )is the amount of run,normaly to much to fish as you move along to quickly to flick into the shallows.

As for missing the bike...Well yes I do  especially around this time of year when it's comfortable weather to cruise.

DAM YOU......


----------



## Tremby (Jul 29, 2012)

good to see some fish in our main estuary, would like to become familiar with the river at low tide so pm me next time u planning a trip


----------

